# Need a little help please



## BuggyFaron (Jan 31, 2016)

Last year my daughter raised a Market Goat in the school barn, for the schools FFA. But Hanks pen was tiny, and she wants to raise a Market Goat & a Black/Medium Wool Lamb at home for her Senior year. I can tell you all you need to know about buying or selling an automobile, but I've never raised anything like a goat or a lamb. We live in the Texas Hill Country so we have pretty mild winters for the most part, but the summers are a little warm. Any and all help you can offer will be appreciated. Okay on to my questions...
1.) Is it a good Idea to raise a Goat & a Lamb in the same pen?
2.) The size of the Pen we are planning to build is approximately 16'x20'. Is that big enough?
3.) We are building a small 4'X4' house for them to sleep in. Should I build 2 or will they huddle together when they are cold? 
4.) I plan to build the pen out of 2'X4" and Woven Wire Fencing Material that comes in a roll. Will that be strong enough to hold them in? I plan to build it under a nice Oak Tree to offer shade most of the day. I have also been told that we have a pretty good size Bobcat in the area, so I will put the fencing material over the top as well. Not only do I want to keep the Goat & Lamb in, I also want to do my best to keep predators out the best I can.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

You can definitely raise a goat and a lamb together. However, goats need copper and lambs can't have copper, so that can make feeding and supplementing a little complicated.

16x 20 is small, but it will be fine for 2 if they can also be taken out for exercise and grazing/browsing. 

If you can go a little bigger with the shelter, you'll just need one. They WILL snuggle together! 

Goats will stand on their back legs and put their feet all over your fence, so put those 2x4's reasonably close together or eventually the plastic mesh will get torn (Trust me on the one!)

If you are planning to cover the top, how tall will you make it?


----------



## BuggyFaron (Jan 31, 2016)

I did a little looking and we may be better off going with 4"X4"X16' metal Gridwall panels. Then back them up with 2"X4" boards, and section off an areas for eating and night time safety. Thank You for your help.


----------

